# Reverse Osmosis



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So I am finally thinking of taking the dive in saltwater and am just wondering about R/O units. I have a 75 G tank, so i think in the long run or even just for starting up it is cheaper for me to buyt a unit than to get it from the grocery store of a local brewery.
But i am Just curious as to what size I would need. I am not wanting to spend an arm and a leg on this because i am quickly seeing fast the costs add up..

I found an Coralife II on ebay that was 24g/day. Is this a good unit and would that g/day be large enough?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're looking for a quality RO/DI unit, you can't go wrong with the 75gpd RO/DI units that BWI offers (http://bwiplumbing.com/ca/index.php/bwi-sr-1-4-stage-ro-di.html). They're inexpensive and good units. I'd get an inline TDS meter and RO membrane flush kit to monitor and maintain your unit too. Tyler has very fair pricing on shipping too.

I use a unit I bought from Tyler (BWI), and it works great, and I use it quite a lot even with my tiny tank. IMO, with a 25gpd, even doing water change will take you forever to make enough RO/DI.

That, and with extra water, you can make coffee. It makes your coffee taste much better


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

so really what is the difference between a reef system and one that lets say culligan sells?
how long do they last before you have to change cartridges?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> so really what is the difference between a reef system and one that lets say culligan sells?
> how long do they last before you have to change cartridges?


the difference is really nil, you get the same results with the ones from BWI as you would with one from culligan, and for much less of a price....

cartridges typically last 6 months, or 3,000 gallons - all depends on the brand, and which manufacturer it is... best to just check it out

I use a 50gpd from coralife, but will replace it soon with a 75gpd... keeping the housing, just replacing the membrane


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ameekplec..Wouled you do me a favour and take a quick pic of your R/O system setup..I am planning on getting one soon and having a hard time visualizing how it all goes together and where to locate...


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I have had my Aquasafe Unit for four years now and have only changed my filters once. Have to change them again very soon. And yes all the parameters coming out of the unit are ok. RO Unites are well worth there money long term.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

awsome thank you guys and gals...I am just trying to slowly peice it all together before I start. First comes the water unit then the skimmer....
How many gpd is your unit UndertheSea?


----------



## Reefer27 (May 8, 2009)

I was also looking at the unit at BWI. Is the 4 stage RO/DI set up a good unit? I also am setting up a 75 gallon tank with a 35 gallon sump. Looking for a thumbs up regarding the BWI units.

BWI is located in Whitby, correct? Would be able to stop by and pick up supplies or do they only ship?

Also, are they difficult to set up? Do you need a waste drain?

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I use the 75gpd 4 stage unit from BWI. Definitely a big thumbs up for the unit, and a big thumbs up for Tyler.

They're in Whitby, and yes, I do believe you can pick up from them. Just give them a call.

Not difficult to hook up, and yes you need a drain - but you can run the waste line to a drain somewhere else, or collect it to water your garden or what not.


----------



## Reefer27 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Ameekplec.

The unit seems great. I wasn't sure if a 5 stage would be better but it sounds like this one will be perfect. A trip to Whitby will be happening soon. Do you know where I could pick up a 1" pvc gate valve? I know that BWI doesn't have them.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

now if mounted under the sink you can just attach it to your sink drain correct?

Im not much of a plumber but i think i may be able to figure this all out...


----------



## nraf (May 24, 2009)

it matter on how big your tank, how much water you will change and how often and that matters on how you keep your tank

most people think 75GPD isnt good enough, but really if you think about it, it makes 75G in 24hours, if you have a place to put it it will make it for you 

so really a 75gph system shoudl be more then enough for you just make sure you have a good size storage tank.


Other then that anything made with a GE Filter is Great, but really there almost all the same now 

Also you may want to look into RO/ DI not fully needed but water is cleaner


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Can anybody recommend another good source for RO/DI units? BWI appears to be all sold out.

Also, what do you think of their "zero waste" RO/DI unit? Worth the extra money?


----------



## nraf (May 24, 2009)

you could try Centralcityaquatica.com . I know they started to sell them.

As for the zero waste well i dont know if i like that concept at all, where dose the waste go? 

is it just kept on going through the filter? if so is that even good wont that lessen the life of the filter?

I dont know much about that concept yet so i could be wrong but. it is some of the questions i would ask the pros and cons.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks nraf. The zero waste unit redirects the waste water to the heated water store IIRC.

I noticed some members here don't even bother w/ a RO/DI unit. Since I'm just starting (FOWLR even for now) - I will try the tap water/Prime thing and see for myself how it works out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Don't do the tap thing - as much as some members may vouch for it the concept behind using RO/DI is simple - eliminate any possibility of contaminating a tank. Recently seasoned members have lost entire tanks to unknowns in their water - I wouldn't risk it. Spend $200 to possibly save your self from losing hundreds or thousands in livestock? I'll take one unit please.

As for the zero waste units, the idea is that they return the waste water the membrane generates back into your taps (after the feed for the RO unit itself) - thereby not wasting the "waste" water. And it's not that hard on your pipes, as the hard water that comes is diluted by the tap water. Neat system, especially for those that are "Green" 

Look into MOPS.ca - they sell spectrapure units. More pricey than the BWI units, but they're very good units.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Don't do the tap thing - as much as some members may vouch for it the concept behind using RO/DI is simple - eliminate any possibility of contaminating a tank. Recently seasoned members have lost entire tanks to unknowns in their water - I wouldn't risk it. Spend $200 to possibly save your self from losing hundreds or thousands in livestock? I'll take one unit please.
> 
> As for the zero waste units, the idea is that they return the waste water the membrane generates back into your taps (after the feed for the RO unit itself) - thereby not wasting the "waste" water. And it's not that hard on your pipes, as the hard water that comes is diluted by the tap water. Neat system, especially for those that are "Green"
> 
> Look into MOPS.ca - they sell spectrapure units. More pricey than the BWI units, but they're very good units.


Point taken. It's just that I've been in enough different hobbies to know that there are some things that just turn out being marketed hype. For example, various claims in the food and health industry.

The zero waste unit interests me not only for the "green" aspect, but also the possibility of saving the money in the long term. The fact that most RO/DI units produce so much waste is a turn-off for me.

I'm still on the fence on this.

Just curious, any place I could find published, peer evaluated scientific research/studies done on this kind stuff? e.g. a tank of fish w/ treated tap water vs. a tank of fish in a tank of RO/DI water over x amount of days, etc... Doesn't have to be RO/DI related, that was just an example - I'm just curious on any aquarium keeping scientific studies.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I can certainly recommend the Spectrapure units. I've been using one for a very long time. The important thing in my opinion is to use good pre-filters and membrane. I go a bit overboard by using 5 pre-filters before any water hits the membrane. I also have a 3-way ball valve before the membrane and pressure gauge so I can do water changes on the freshwater aquarium without using any water conditioners.
If you're looking for a no waste water unit, you might also consider one of the Kold Ster-il systems from Poly-Bio-Marine. I know a few marine aquarium keepers who use them and think they're just as good if not better than any RO or RO/DI system.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Doctor T said:


> Point taken. It's just that I've been in enough different hobbies to know that there are some things that just turn out being marketed hype. For example, various claims in the food and health industry.
> 
> The zero waste unit interests me not only for the "green" aspect, but also the possibility of saving the money in the long term. The fact that most RO/DI units produce so much waste is a turn-off for me.
> 
> ...


The zero waste unit is interesting, but not worth the trouble for me. Yes you do waste water through RO process, but unless you're trying to generate 75GPD everyday, the loss is not that significant. You can just drain that water to your lawn if you'd like or water the plants.

The idea behind RO/DI in reef/SW aquarium, as far as I know, is to control the elements in the water. It is well known fact that all extra elements present in tap water can supply nutrients to nuisance algae in SW aquariums. The SW mixes being sold in stores assume that you'll be mixing it with pure water (RO/DI) to provide all elements present in natural ocean water.

You could probably easily find some literatures regarding this in SW aquariums.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> now if mounted under the sink you can just attach it to your sink drain correct?
> 
> Im not much of a plumber but i think i may be able to figure this all out...


Most RO units are designed to be installed under a kitchen sink, so that it has access to drain pipes and provide RO water to separate facet for drinking water. I have one made by GE from Home Depot I used for my nano.

Those RO/DI units being sold for aquarium use, they are essentially the same (except DI cartridge) as ones typically sold for drinking water use. Those may not necessarily come with hardware (facet, draining plumbing) to complete installation under kitchen sink.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out Aquasafe.

I've been using mine for 5 years now with great results. Comes with a carbon filter that I just discarded . It's a 5 stage without the carbon and really like it.

Chris


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------

